# The difference between Norwegian Forest and Maine ****?



## karina

Hello!

I am an owner of two cats, and one of them is a Norwegian Forest. 
I chose the Norwegian Forest because of its looks and beautiful mane...  
Recently, my friend bought a Maine ****, and I really can't tell the difference between a Norwegian Forest and a Maine ****. 
How can you tell the difference, as I am faced with this topic a couple of times a year when my cat is mistaken for a Maine **** and I can't tell the difference...Even my friend who has the Maine **** can't tell me the difference between those two breeds...

I have read that Maine Coons are bigger, but there must be other characteristics? 
I have also read that the reasons for their very close similarity is that it is believed that Maine Coons originally were NOrwegian Forest Cats, and came to America with the Scandinavian Vikings who used them for pets, and these cats settled in the state of Maine and therefore became "their own breed"...

Any experts on these two breeds who can help me with this query?


----------



## spacemonkey

> The Maine Coons are rectangular where the wegies have longer hind legs. The head shape is different, and there is a marked difference in the fur texture - the Maine Coons have a silky outer coat while the Skogkatt have a coarse coat of quite stiff hairs. The agouti colors - i.e. the tabbies - seem to have a thicker, softer fur than the solid colored cats, unlike the Maine Coons who have the same texture for all patterns/colors. See also below, the Clairs have collected a concise list of differences.


got this from: http://home.powertech.no/skogkatt/NFOfaq.html


----------



## spacemonkey

Also:



> Although they bear some superficial resemblance to the Maine ****, mostly in coloration, they are in fact totally different cats. They have straight profiles, a more compact body, and very sweet expressions. The nose and tips of the ears should form an equilateral triangle.


from: http://www.breedlist.com/norwegian-fc-breeders.html

Hope that helps! I just googled "Norwegian Forest Cat Maine ****" and a bunch of sites came up


----------



## karina

THanks for the quick replies!!!  
So, the *head shape *is the most clear difference, I'll remember this.

I don't know why I didn't think of google to sort out this query for me....but thanks for letting me know!

Google is our friend!


----------



## spacemonkey

Gotta love Google!!


----------



## Pigsterz

Yup, you can definitely tell by the shape of their head. See the pronounced square muzzle?


----------



## spacemonkey

I'm gonna steal me a kitty!! :lol: I loooooove orange Maine Coons. Love them, love them, love them. Have I mentioned how much I love them? You are one lucky kitty parent.


----------



## Pigsterz

LOL. Thanks spacemonkey. You crack me up. You and me, we're gonna horde orange maine coons someday. ;-) Along with other orange kitties. What is it about these orange kitties? I loooove them too!!


----------



## karina

Pigsterz said:


> Yup, you can definitely tell by the shape of their head. See the pronounced square muzzle?


Thanks for sharing pic! Yes, I can see the difference by the shape of the head....my Norwegian Forest Cat, Celine, is different-lookin'!! 

But the mane is the same... :lol:

BTW: THe cat is handsome!!


----------



## ForJazz

When you look at a Maine ****, you should see squares. When you look at a NFC, you should see triangles. 

A maine **** has a very pronounced, square muzzle, which should not appear tapered. They also have high cheekbones. And DON'T forget the ear tips! Maine coons have well tufted ears with big ear tips giving them a bobcat like appearance. Their eyes have a slight slant towards the outer base of the ear. They are large boned, very long in the body, and not *as* longhaired as NFCs, with the longest hair on the stomach, britches, and ruff, and shorter on the shoulders. Tail is very long and wide at the base, with a taper to it. They carry their weight evenly. 

NFCs have a short neck, MCs have a medium neck. The nose is tapered and the head has a gentle curve to it. Muzzle is rounded where the MC has a blunt muzzle. Ears are rounded at the top, MCs have pointed ears. Some NFCs have ear tips, but not all of them, and they are not as pronounced as that of the MC. NFC has almond shaped eyes -- MCs are bigger also. NFCs, like you said, are not as large-boned as the MC. Their bodies are more compact, though well muscled. Their feet, when viewed from the front, appear as though their toes are pointing out -- MCs should have straight looking feet. NFCs have a more dense coat, a bushier tail, and full britches. They usually have a thicker coat in winter, and their undercoat accounts for a more "bushy" look than in a MC. 

That's all I can think of -- hope that helped.


----------



## Pigsterz

What a great description of comparisons between the two breeds. Thank you!


----------



## DesnBaby

Love the tabby MCs







.


----------

